# Another Winning Blank



## wayneryan65 (Jan 27, 2014)

This blank is cast with mini pinecones and a 4 color pour with Alumilite


----------



## thewishman (Jan 27, 2014)

That is wild! And beautiful!


----------



## nascrdad (Jan 27, 2014)

WOW!!


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 27, 2014)

Beauty!


----------



## robutacion (Jan 27, 2014)

Now...! that is..., is...., is...., colourful...!:wink::biggrin:

Mixing well 4 colours, isn't easy, yours come out pretty good, I look forwards to see something done with it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 27, 2014)

robutacion I plan on making matching lidded boxes out of it for my wife. Will post pics hopefully tomorrow when its done


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 27, 2014)

colorful!

Pitoon


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 27, 2014)

I have to agree with WOW!


----------



## Neil (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice Nice Nice  that's all I can say


----------



## Kelvin k (Jan 28, 2014)

*cool*

I think im on an acid trip, :tongue:  that is cool looking



www.afwoodart.com


----------



## Airbear77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Reaaaaaaalllly cool. I love it!


----------



## Sataro (Jan 28, 2014)

That is one sharp looking blank!!!


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 28, 2014)

that blank really does have the WOW factor


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 28, 2014)

So...when do these come up for purchase!?


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 28, 2014)

now that's cool. You went all Superman colors on that one.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow!  That is kaleidoscopic!  Let me know if they are for sale.

Harry


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 28, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Wow! That is kaleidoscopic! Let me know if they are for sale.
> 
> Harry


 

+1

that's the second one i've seen you make where i'd happily buy a couple for my stock


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Here is the finished piece*

I love how Alumilite turns, it's like butter. Tried doing this with PR but you just get too many catches. The PP shines up better but CA takes care of that and a final buff with beeswax


----------



## QuiltinMom (Feb 12, 2014)

I love the intense coloring on your cast.  The end projects are adorable.  Great job.


May I ask what you use to color your Alumilite????  It is a powder or a liquid?  What brand?

I am taking notes because I would love to try some casting.  

THANKS!!!!


----------



## wayneryan65 (Feb 12, 2014)

I cast only with Alumilite. I use a variety of pigments, micas and dyes for colorants as well as some secret stuff. Most of the stuff I use can be bought at www.coastalscents.com and www.darhmatrading.com Alumilite dyes and pearlex powders


----------

